# Topics > Related topics > Programming languages >  Constraint programming

## Airicist

Constraint programming on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

"A Constraint Programming Approach for Non-Preemptive Evacuation Scheduling"

by Caroline Even, Andreas Schutt, Pascal Van Hentenryck
May 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "What problems will AI solve in future? An old British gameshow can help explain"

by Ian Miguel, Patrick Prosser
November 3, 2015

----------

